# A cold winter day shelter



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One day in early February the wind was blowing strong and the chill factor was showing -35 below on the weather station.
Kare was at the kitchen sink getting ready to fix dinner Noon meal at home to country folks.
She calls for me to come to the kitchen, where she points out a deer laying under my canoe.
There was very little snow under there and I think the barrel and back blade were blocking the wind some.





 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we have sveral stands of pines that were going to be Christmas trees for sale but when the profit dropped out or every one wanted a different type or what ever it was they jest left them , these 10 to 80 acre stands of planted pines have grown to 20-30 feet tall and offer a lot of protection from the wind , they are thick with deer on a windy day 
when i was a kid we had to go through them on out hands and knees , now they are tall enough and enough dead wood down low enough broken off that I can walk then decent you still can't see very far maybe 10-15 yards but if you can move them they will come right out the other side or squirting out a few trails position your standers just right and you can get some deer


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here many a winter day they will be laying on a south facing hill with a bit of a turn to the east that is across the creek. I gets them out of the real bad winter winds that seem to come from the north west. And if there is any sun shine that get that on them.
I have rows of white pine and white spruce across the front yard so the view of the house from the road is blocked, hardly any deer bed there. 

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Not to change the subject, but it is a deer story. A friend of ours was practicing for a race and was running near his house. All of a sudden a deer comes along and starts running with him. People were pulling over and asking him if it was his pet deer. It ran with him for two miles all the way back to his house. His wife posted pictures of it on facebook hanging out in the front yard. 
Even though we had a really tough winter the deer herd made out pretty well around here. I'm generally seeing 20-30 deer a day driving back and forth to work. Sometimes much more then that.
I think all the old hunters who claim they are seeing deer like they used to should get new glasses.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Nothing cozier that sitting in the pickup on a cold winter day in the sunshine and catching a few winks..Happens to me more frequently the older I get..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Last spring the Pup and I had a little doe that would meet us at the edge of the woods and walk the paths with us. Always about 10 feet behind. Did it till mid May. After that I figured she had a fawn some place as she would come stand by the trail and some times walk a short ways with us.

 Al


----------

